# Mr.Nortel strikes again!!!!



## modtheworld44 (May 1, 2017)

I love Nortel rack's so much,I'm now going to be searching for some more of these fiber racks for sure.I now have a new record for most ceramic CPU's found during a tare down.Man.......the fever has got me good on this one.This batch is 100+ ceramic CPU's in less than fifty boards.This will provide me with all kinds of new data.Hope yall enjoy the pictures,as much as I enjoyed the break down.Thanks in advance.

P.S This was from three of the same racks.



modtheworld44


----------



## kernels (May 1, 2017)

NIce find


----------



## silversaddle1 (May 1, 2017)

Don't ya just love telecom?!?! :G


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (May 1, 2017)

Glorious gold caps :!: 
Thats one heck of a find, glad you got your hands on it!


----------



## modtheworld44 (May 2, 2017)

Thanks guys for taking the time to look and leave comments!

The smaller boards that I didn't take pictures of have the miniature style ceramic IC's with gold legs,steel lid,and gold stripe.There might be enough to get a pound yield data test.I'm averaging about 1 1/4 gaylords of boards a week and only in week 4 this week.I have cut the fingers off over 200 pounds of slot cards and fixing to start on the memory.Thanks in advance.



modtheworld44


----------



## chuckgambale (May 3, 2017)

Good find Mod


----------



## modtheworld44 (May 3, 2017)

chuckgambale said:


> Good find Mod




Thank you very!!!! :mrgreen: 



modtheworld44


----------



## modtheworld44 (May 6, 2017)

UPDATE!!!!

Here's what came off the above Nortel boards.How much gold do you think I'll recover from this material?
My guess is going to be 1/2 ounce to 1+ ounces.Thanks in advance.



modtheworld44


----------



## crbaker41 (May 6, 2017)

looks like my stash only a lot lot lot bigger nice looking stuff


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (May 6, 2017)

modtheworld44 said:


> !!!!
> Here's what came off the above Nortel boards.How much gold do you think I'll recover from this material?
> modtheworld44



I don't know, but, I DO know that is one pretty pile of ceramics!
Have you checked on any of their collector value yet? Some of them look to be quite unique.


----------



## modtheworld44 (May 7, 2017)

Topher_osAUrus said:


> modtheworld44 said:
> 
> 
> > !!!!
> ...




Topher_osAUrus

I don't sale high bearing gold materials,because I prefer to watch the gold drop from solution instead.Plus the Yield Data is worth way more than the rarity value any ways.Think about it like this,the rarity price only changes so often but gold prices go up and down every day.If your dealing in pounds of ceramics like I do you make more money on the refine,instead of taking the same time span to sort,straighten legs,package,list,and sale them.It really comes down to fastest flip time and money made in that time.Thanks in advance.



modtheworld44


----------



## patnor1011 (May 7, 2017)

And I do have a different experience. To sort out your pile and list them for sale will take you just 2-3 hours but when you will do it few times it won't take even half of that. A sale is usually pretty much instant within the first day or two. Telecom chips are not that common so they tend to have a higher value. 
I had the same approach as you do but you really should consider that pounds of chips are not such huge amounts to willingly lose money by processing them. In my experience, you can easily make 100% more than you get from taking just gold. 
So to make it simpler consider that if selling about a third of them (say up to a half) will get you what you expect in pretty much the same time frame you are building a nice nest egg or retirement plan just by setting unsold chips aside. 

No one is that busy to throw half of the money out of a window.


----------



## modtheworld44 (May 7, 2017)

patnor1011 said:


> And I do have a different experience. To sort out your pile and list them for sale will take you just 2-3 hours but when you will do it few times it won't take even half of that. A sale is usually pretty much instant within the first day or two. Telecom chips are not that common so they tend to have a higher value.
> I had the same approach as you do but you really should consider that pounds of chips are not such huge amounts to willingly lose money by processing them. In my experience, you can easily make 100% more than you get from taking just gold.
> So to make it simpler consider that if selling about a third of them (say up to a half) will get you what you expect in pretty much the same time frame you are building a nice nest egg or retirement plan just by setting unsold chips aside.
> 
> No one is that busy to throw half of the money out of a window.



patnor1011

I just looked at every single cpu that Goran has listed on his cpu mall site today.For the prices he sales them at he has to give less than the listed value.I just cleared an ounce for less than 25 hours work,plus now I have the data set which will allow me to make even more money later.If yall want to sale your CPU's 
,because you think your making more money that way,then that's cool with me.I got a bucket outside almost full of already run CPU's ,that tells me my way is the right way for me.I hope you and every one else who sales CPU's makes good money at it.I have a business now and we don't have time to wait around on our money.I'll have 3+ounces in the next week and a half (weather permitting). Just out of curiousness,how much silver did you get from all those BGA chips you've done?Thanks in advance.



modtheworld44


----------



## patnor1011 (May 7, 2017)

I did not get a single gram yet. In BGA there is not metal inside just some copper wires and gold. Oher IC does have quite a lot of metal inside and some sure do have AgPd braze used in them. 
I did not process any of them yet, it is a losing proposition for me at this time. 1l of nitric 30% strong cost me 40 euro and that does not warrant even try to do anything with metallics from inside IC. That price and fact that it is close to impossible to get nitric over here anyway. 
I do have several large buckets full of them waiting for the right time to do anything with them.
I do have one bucket where I tried an experiment with salt water to let them rust out. It was full of metal when I started and now there is less than quarter of something on the bottom. What will be there is hard to say but I will know it one day.


----------



## nickvc (May 8, 2017)

Mod I get your point about turnaround and profit but may I suggest that you do a little cherry picking, do a little research into which CPUs sell for really good money and separate and either list or save, should you have a slack period you can list them for sale the and hopefully generate some income, if you stay busy then it's part of your retirement which you can sell at your leisure and by just picking the better ones it shouldn't hurt your cash flow too badly.


----------



## modtheworld44 (May 8, 2017)

nickvc said:


> Mod I get your point about turnaround and profit but may I suggest that you do a little cherry picking, do a little research into which CPUs sell for really good money and separate and either list or save, should you have a slack period you can list them for sale the and hopefully generate some income, if you stay busy then it's part of your retirement which you can sell at your leisure and by just picking the better ones it shouldn't hurt your cash flow too badly.



nickvc

One day yall will understand what I'm trying to say,until then I'll keep doing what I've been doing.I'll keep refining my CPU's and refilling that same space(which costs you money)over and over again.While I do that your CPU's can and will retain the same $25,$30,$100 value,and I will have made way more money.Like I've said before above,If yall think you can make more money selling and sitting on your CPU's then great I'll be happy for yall.

I work 7am-4pm five days a week then come home and refine for four hours every day(weather permitting).I have tore down over 30,000pounds of equipment since 4-5-2017 and yall think I still don't take time to do research.I have done so much research since 2008,that quite frankly I'm about sick of it.I am self taught in this art form(or what ever yall would call it).I don't have ANY HELP me I've messed up posts.I make the most out of my time every single day,and still wish I had more of it.Thanks in advance.


P.S Sorry if this sounds harsh,and I mine no offense.



modtheworld44


----------



## anachronism (May 8, 2017)

It doesn't matter how far down the line you get or how far up the ladder you go, listening to people never gets old. Very often something comes out that is worthwhile. I check all material that comes in for non gold values.


----------



## modtheworld44 (May 8, 2017)

anachronism said:


> It doesn't matter how far down the line you get or how far up the ladder you go, listening to people never gets old. Very often something comes out that is worthwhile. I check all material that comes in for non gold values.




Jon

I didn't say I wasn't listening to the advice,just that it does not fit into my business plan.If it works in yalls business plan then I support yall in that.Thanks in advance.



modtheworld44


----------



## anachronism (May 8, 2017)

It's more a case of "not throwing money away because it's dumb to do so" rather than a business plan Jerry.


----------



## modtheworld44 (May 8, 2017)

anachronism said:


> It's more a case of "not throwing money away because it's dumb to do so" rather than a business plan Jerry.



Jon
Are you saying they are throwing money away? or Are you saying I'm throwing money away?

If it's the first one I concur. :mrgreen: Thanks in advance.



P.S Any money is only a potential until it is Physically made.



modtheworld44


----------



## upcyclist (May 8, 2017)

As with many things, much of it boils down to temperament and style. There are certain things I won't do even if they would make me more money. I'm not talking about big moral lines in the sand or anything, just smaller stuff like moving to automation instead of doing certain tasks by hand. 

I can certainly see that some chips are worth more as collector's pieces than their intrinsic value. But what mod is talking about is the time spent listing, photographing, and _learning the market _(that's often the biggest hurdle). Once you know the market, you may be able to make more with collectors, but it's tough to quantify how many hours you spent learning, and that will also vary from person to person. As a hobbyist, I certainly have the time to learn the collectors market if I so choose, but I may prefer not to take that extra learning curve time. Someone with bills to pay now may not even have a choice--they can spend storage space and income-less time learning, or they can produce income now. 

Different strokes for different folks and all. 

Not that mod didn't know he was stirring up a debate when he first mentioned dunking collector's chips in acid. :lol:


----------



## modtheworld44 (May 8, 2017)

upcyclist said:


> As with many things, much of it boils down to temperament and style. There are certain things I won't do even if they would make me more money. I'm not talking about big moral lines in the sand or anything, just smaller stuff like moving to automation instead of doing certain tasks by hand.
> 
> I can certainly see that some chips are worth more as collector's pieces than their intrinsic value. But what mod is talking about is the time spent listing, photographing, and _learning the market _(that's often the biggest hurdle). Once you know the market, you may be able to make more with collectors, but it's tough to quantify how many hours you spent learning, and that will also vary from person to person. As a hobbyist, I certainly have the time to learn the collectors market if I so choose, but I may prefer not to take that extra learning curve time. Someone with bills to pay now may not even have a choice--they can spend storage space and income-less time learning, or they can produce income now.
> 
> ...




upcyclist

I wonder if I went and rinsed all the AR off the ceramics that have now been dissolving for the past two hours.I could tape them back together and maybe some of yall collectors could still collect them as a half refined collection.hehe roflmao.....hold up let me go research if I can still get full price.....dang it google told me it would only be worth the gold that was still on them.Man can't make no money that way....(light bulb goes off) Holly cow if I just finish dissolving the gold,and drop it out I'll have another shiny button to go with the two I already have.Sorry yall brought the Dummy out of me again.Thanks in advance.



modtheworld44


----------



## chuckgambale (May 8, 2017)

Mod I've learned a lot from you like a lot of people here. I gotta say your pics of material your posts how much you've learned your tenacity and your courage to argue your opinion are more than admirable. That being said refining something with 17 dollars worth of gold that has a 187$ collector value is just stupid. Now I'm not saying everything should be saved I'll bet 90% + of what your doing is correct and profitable. All I think we are saying is for the 15 mins it could take you may be literally throwing thousands of dollars in the trash. Anyways please keep up the posts and pics I always learn from them.


----------



## modtheworld44 (May 8, 2017)

chuckgambale said:


> Mod I've learned a lot from you like a lot of people here. I gotta say your pics of material your posts how much you've learned your tenacity and your courage to argue your opinion are more than admirable. That being said refining something with 17 dollars worth of gold that has a 187$ collector value is just stupid. Now I'm not saying everything should be saved I'll bet 90% + of what your doing is correct and profitable. All I think we are saying is for the 15 mins it could take you may be literally throwing thousands of dollars in the trash. Anyways please keep up the posts and pics I always learn from them.



chuckgambale


Yes you are right,it is only my opinion. :mrgreen: That's my hole point,but I'll humor yall.

For any one who has the time to come and clean,cherry pick the parts I'm keeping on these boards.I'll sell you any ceramic I have......for $200.00USD a piece.The price is what I'm charging for loss of Yield data.The work is the charge for the opportunity to purchase my ceramic chips.I don't let other people put their prices on my money.Yall still interested. :mrgreen: Thanks in advance.



modtheworld44


----------



## anachronism (May 9, 2017)

Jerry

Chuck is right. For my part, why are you being so blinkered about this? Nobody is trying to get over on you in fact quite the opposite. If you think you're smart chucking money away then so be it. We're not talking nickels and dimes.


----------



## richard2013 (May 9, 2017)

Mod,

$200.00USD a piece,, :lol: hehehe you wont even get $10 gold value each if you will refine them.

Plus the yield data is not a secret anymore, we all know the the ballpark yield data :mrgreen:

I have open some of those the same ceramic processors, the one in the first picture in the first two pile in the first line, the bond wires are not gold but aluminum and the gold lid plating is not comparable to the thickness with the Intel 486.


----------



## kurtak (May 9, 2017)

Well - I am going to have to agree with Jerry (mod) on this one - & upcyclist nailed it with 



> But what mod is talking about is the time spent listing, photographing, and learning the market (that's often the biggest hurdle).



Add to that the time for packaging & getting it sent out &/or the time spent dealing with people that want to talk you down on price etc. etc.

Per the under lined in the above quote; - its kind of like collectable coins - the vast majority of coins (lets use silver as the example) are "not" so to speak collectable - they are simply worth there value in silver - it is only the "rare" coin that is "truly" collectable - with a HIGH collector value 

The thing is - I am not a coin collector &/or dealer - I am a PM refiner - therefore coins (silver) have no value to me other then there silver value 

Because I am "not" a coin collector - I have NO idea what coins are truly - "the rare coins with a true collectable value"

So lets just say I picked up a bunch of coins at an estate sale (like me - kids have no idea of "collectable" values - dad was the "collector" - so kids are happy to get silver value in the estate sale) 

Now - I could bring those coins home & go through them in the "hope" that "maybe" one, a couple, or a few are truly collectable with a true "high" collector value

The problem is - I have NO idea what to even look for --- therefore - I would have to sit down at my computer - go through every single coin - look at it - look it up (on line) see if its "collectable" - or NOT --- this would take me HOURs - if not DAYs - to MAYBE (or NOT) find that one or two coins that actually have a true collector value - & then more time to try to market it

Sorry - but that is NOT going to happen - I am NOT a coin collector &/or dealer - I am a refiner --- & I DON'T have time to learn "The Collectable Market" --- I am BUSY with "moving" impure metals in & pure metals out

Now - granted - if refining was just a hobby for me - & I had another source of income (to pay the bills) then I could take the time (at my leisure) to go through coins - do the research - to learn the collectable market --- but refining is not a hobby for me - I don't have another source of income - my life depends on product in & product out ASAP --- it is NOT worth my time to go though a "bunch" of coins - in the "hope" that I "might" find that one coin that is "maybe" worth the silver (or more) in the whole bunch of coins ---- hope, might, maybe - more often then not results in disappointment - with a LOT of time spent - just to be disappointed

Here is another example; - three years ago I bought a new yard tractor with attachable/detachable front mount mower deck - snow blower - & scoop bucket --- so I figured I would list my old riding mower & old walk behind snow blower on craigslist (or yard sale) for $100 - $150 each being has how they are (used) but still working

The problem is - I am not in the business of selling used yard equipment ether - so dealing with trying to sell them as used equipment is not high on my priority list - I am far to busy moving scrap (base metals) in & out &/or recovering/refining PMs

Consequently - the mower & snow blower have been sitting here taking up space & in my way for three years now - guess what - next time I haul in a load of scrap iron - they are going in with the load of scrap - so I will get $20 - $30 as scrap - rather then $200 - $300 as used equipment - BUT - they will be "out of my way" & I will gain square footage in my shop

Because they are working used equipment - do you think the scrap yard is going to try to sell them as used equipment ?

NOPE - I will back the trailer in by the scrap iron dumpster - the loader operator will grab ahold of them with the clam shell (which will crush them) & he will toss them in the 40 yard roll off scrap iron dumpster

End of story (the scrap yard is not in the used equipment business ether)

Kurt


----------



## anachronism (May 9, 2017)

Fair comment Kurt. There's a middle ground here though and that's what I'm trying to get at.

It doesn't take a whole lot of time to work out whether a proc is worth more than $6 in gold and once you've learned that once you don't have to learn it again. The bit I don't see and don't get is the "it's all going into the pot regardless" and that's what I was failing to get my head around.


----------



## chuckgambale (May 9, 2017)

Once again Mod love the pics keep em coming pal. I genuinely appreciate what you do for our benefit. Please keep in mind guys that besides the information on the forum one of the best things is the free flowing discussion (arguments) by grown men with strong opinions who don't get but hurt when someone disagrees.


----------



## anachronism (May 9, 2017)

Agreed Chuck -100% 

When some snowflake gets all uptight it always ruins a good argument - err- - discussion :lol:

Edit it's no good when people go all Trigglypuff on you halfway through a thread (google it, you'll scream with laughter) and this thread is solid.

Jon


----------



## upcyclist (May 9, 2017)

kurtak said:


> Now - granted - if refining was just a hobby for me - & I had another source of income (to pay the bills) then I could take the time (at my leisure) to go through coins - do the research - to learn the collectable market --- but refining is not a hobby for me - I don't have another source of income - my life depends on product in & product out ASAP --- it is NOT worth my time to go though a "bunch" of coins - in the "hope" that I "might" find that one coin that is "maybe" worth the silver (or more) in the whole bunch of coins ---- hope, might, maybe - more often then not results in disappointment - with a LOT of time spent - just to be disappointed


Bingo! As a favor to a casting student, I bought some silver coins at 100% of melt that she had no hope of upping to Sterling by adding fine silver (.835, .500, .350, etc.). There were probably only 10 or so, and two of them were 1940s British East India 1/4 rupees worth about $30. So, yes, I found some where the collector value exceeded melt by 20x or so.

Note 1: The only reason I even looked was because I already have some foreign coins from my father and his family. So yes, a hobbyist/dabbler.

Note 2: Why did my student have them? Because her brother deals in US coins and just sells the foreign stuff at melt. _Even the man who makes his money selling US coins didn't bother with the foreign stuff!_


----------



## modtheworld44 (May 9, 2017)

I want to Thank each everyone of you guys for have this debate with me(without destroying the thread). :mrgreen: 

Here's my example- I can refine 5+ ounces of gold a month from E-waste alone.That's about 6,000.00+ dollars a month.The average ceramic seller can't even come close to that,granted there are some maybe but on the average no way.If I did it your way that number would start going down dramatically,because I would have to take 40+ hours away from the time it takes to refine that 5+ounces.I get 10-25 pound lots in at a time,some times 2-3 times a week.It takes 1-2 hours just to sort it by company and type.This is why I choose to refine and collect the yield data vs selling the ceramics.Thanks in advance.



P.S Kurt you know exactly how it goes(in and out as quickly as possible).


modtheworld44


----------



## modtheworld44 (May 11, 2017)

I guess my ceramics just didn't have that collectors appeal everyone was so adamant about. :mrgreen: 
Oh well...think the gold will look way better as a button any ways.I'll definitely give yall an A+ for effort though.Running late for work so catch yall later.Thanks in advance.



modtheworld44


----------



## g_axelsson (May 11, 2017)

The ceramics had the appeal... something else didn't. :lol: 

Göran


----------



## Bator (May 11, 2017)

The reason is simple. In this heap of ceramics there are no rare CPUs or FPUs. Collectors mainly collect processors and coprocessors.


----------



## modtheworld44 (May 11, 2017)

g_axelsson said:


> The ceramics had the appeal... something else didn't. :lol:
> 
> Göran



Goran


Yeah I know....I lost my appeal years ago :mrgreen: 



modtheworld44


----------



## modtheworld44 (May 27, 2017)

Update


I'm going to start this batch of ceramics with the rest of the gold lidded ceramics......tomorrow(weather permitting).Stay tuned in to see if I get my golden goal met.Thanks in advance.



modtheworld44


----------



## modtheworld44 (May 28, 2017)

Update!!!!



Here is all the kovar/gold plated lids and all the ceramic body's from them.I put the lids in a coffee pot and the ceramic body's in a 5 gallon bucket that sits on 2 fire brick on a 400 degree f griddle.I'll be back with more updates later.Thanks in advance.



modtheworld44


----------



## modtheworld44 (May 29, 2017)

Update!!!!

Here's what the 5pounds 1.2 ounces of ceramic bodies produced,now to finish the lids.enjoy :mrgreen: 
Thanks in advance.



modtheworld44


----------



## modtheworld44 (May 30, 2017)

Update!!!!

Here's what I got from the 122.5 grams of lids from the above picture.Thanks in advance.



modtheworld44


----------

